# Ah Sweet Summertime, a time for sharing...garden photos PLEASE!



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm going through 'Garden Train withdrawal'. I'm shaking and I've got the DT's.


I've got my home up for sale right now, so all my trains [and all of my other hobbies], are carefully boxed up and bubble wrapped, all my fun stuff is stowed away in boxes and.... I'm bored beyond words. 
Summer officially starts in just a few days so I guess other folks have pulled those weeds, shined those rails and are getting ready to "show their stuff" for the season.

*Help me out here.* Everyone who can please take *ONE* beautiful photo of their garden train layout and post it here so I can look at it. Please post that one really great photo of that one really great spot on your layout. I think others would enjoy seeing how your garden layouts are shaping up for the summer also. 


Thanks!

Scott


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm working on a canal, aqueduct and plants for my garden. There just happens to be an O gauge train there too. It's still work in progress. I'm also a member of a garden pond forum so I can get help in aquaculture. Here's a link that shows my beginning of progress: 

http://www.gardenpondforum.com/my-first-plants-t8176.html


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Since you asked...........

Cheektowaga Central is located in an area totally devoid of trees, but has loads of flowers to deal with. Although we had a very wet spring, and fires aren't likely this year, we're happy to have a Florist Ranger on duty 24/7 to watch over the massive Peonies that bloom in June.












The Ranger station was purchased on eBay just in time for this year's floral explosion. 












Remember- as Smokey the Fireman says - Only YOU can prevent Florist Fires!


JackM


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel your pain. I've been planning a new layout for over a year now. Meanwhile, the old railroad got worse and worse for lack of repair/upkeep. I don't know what's worse: having trains all packed away or having a railroad deteriorate before your eyes. Anyway, here's my photo for you from yesterday. It's the rocks that live under the tracks. In fact, most of these rocks are now hidden by stone dust.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a link to most recent dozen photos taken during Ed Headington amd Mark Oles Visit...............Jim

https://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24/060311#


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Great stuff folks! I'm feeling better already. Keep 'em coming please. 

Scott


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Scott,

Unpack at least one Loco so you can hold it wile looking at all of these posts to you. I remember watching the Rifleman on TV holding my Daisy Red Rider BB gun. That always made the show better. Here's one of my favorite of my RR. Good luck with the move.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I actually kind of did that Dan. I started working on building a Doozie/ Railcar kind of project I'd been meaning to take on by shortening a Combine passenger car and hopefully melding it together with parts from an HLW Mack switcher. Just as I got the car unpacked, cut and removed the center section and started to prep the halves to be re-connected the RE agency called to make an appointment to show the house. I packed everything back in bubble wrap and boxed it all up. The guy looked at my house. Called and scheduled a second showing of the house two days later and then...no offer. It's been over a week. I assume they went with another home. I don't feel like packing and repacking any more trains so I'll railroad vicariously through you folks here until I get settled in a new house. No garden railroading for me in 2011. 

Nice looking Shay and garden you have there. Thanks for sharing! 

S


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

After working on it for two years I took a year off. I got burned out.
I'm back to working on it again. Have to replace all the landscape fabric.
Squirrels are tearing it up, and doing what with it I don't know.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Spring has sprung on the LaPine Garden R/R. ...work never ends at the ranch, and even some horses don't mind 
mugging for the camera!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Florist Fires


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

[url="


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

These are from my local club's display on May 14 of this year. Not really a garden railroad, but it was outdoors and right next to the real thing - NS mainline in Roanoke, VA.




























Best,
David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave M, 

My old parking spot used to be right under that bridge!! Nice looking forney, is that yours? I saw one of those at the ECLSTS, looked nice. 

The kid in the first pic squatting down on the right looks a lot like Luke!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark; 

Yes, that is my Forney. I still have to tweak the spring at the center of the rear truck. As you probably know, the passenger station is now the O. Winston Link Museum. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, since you asked:










Here's a view from 2009:










Here's the same shot a year later showing the connection with the new expansion.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahh, that's what I'm talkin' about. 

Marvelous! Keep 'em coming folks. 


Scott


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't count to one


































Suggestion: do a temporary layout, or take a loco and go visiting. You're quite welcome to come here and help pull morning glories and creeping charlie, too.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely, Mic.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Mik, 
I was thinking along the same lines. I have another less ambitious project to finish. I'm building two sets of logging disconnects. They were mostly finished when I started to pack things up to put the house on the market. All they need is the brake shoes and brake wheel and some mounting chain details and they're finished. Then maybe I'll take Doc up on his invite to return and show up with my Connie and the disconnects to give them a shakedown cruise on his rails. 

Really loving the photos everybody. I hope people will continue to add photos to this discussion this summer. It will make a nice photo gallery of members layouts for everyone to enjoy. 

Thanks again!! 

Scott


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Some great shots!! Make sure you enter them in the photo contest!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im like Mik I cant count to one. LOL Here are a few pictures of my RR. 








" 








"


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Shawn, you've got great stuff there. I really like that Forney you've got there. I guess I should've worded my request for photos as "One or more" I just was thinking it would be neat for folks to share a taste of their favorite loco on their favorite spot. With folks here having such nice garden railroads it can be pretty hard to choose! 
That's some beautiful scenery that you can peak in the background of your logging train photo. Aren't you like up near the Arctic circle in Maine or something like that? 

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SRW on 19 Jun 2011 06:12 AM 
Thanks a lot Shawn, you've got great stuff there. I really like that Forney you've got there. I guess I should've worded my request for photos as "One or more" I just was thinking it would be neat for folks to share a taste of their favorite loco on their favorite spot. With folks here having such nice garden railroads it can be pretty hard to choose! 
That's some beautiful scenery that you can peak in the background of your logging train photo. Aren't you like up near the Arctic circle in Maine or something like that? 

Thanks for the photos! Thanks and glad you enjoyed the pictures. LOL my RR is actually located in northwest NJ (the nice part) Yes the below pictures are from Northwest NJ where i live.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, the Skylands! People tend to forget there's a beautiful part of New Jersey [jus' kidding]. It seems when you mention Jersey to people an image of a jug handle exit ramp from the turnpike smack into a suburb of NYC is what usually pops up. We tend to forget about the Delaware Water gap, High Point state park etc. My father lived most of his teen years in Mullica Hills NJ. He referred to it tongue in cheek as a garden spot of the state. A muggy swamp is what we used to tease him back about it. We vacationed in Cape May often when I was a kid and I have been back several times as an adult. There's a lot more to Jersey than people think. Boy, you sure had some deep snow up there this year! Either that or that's an HO scale Shay in your photo.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the great pictures. Those are some great layouts. 

I did not know NJ had vistas like that. Thaniks for posting them 

JJ


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, great responses initially, but it's been about a month since anyone has shared their recent garden railroad photos. Anybody got anything new they'd like to post? Hungering for garden train photos here. 

Scott


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott; 

Are you in the vicinity of Roanoke, VA? I see that you are using a photo of 1218 under the Robert Claytor canopy as your avatar. Our local club is somewhat inactive this season due to several members having family illness issues, but if we do get a meeting going, I could see about getting you over to it. 

I'd invite you to my house, but I pulled up my track several years ago. I'm hoping to rebuild someday. 

Just a thought - it's up to you, 
David Meashey


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

50% right Dave. Right church, wrong pew. Or in this case, Right Station, wrong train. {since the photo is the size of postage stamp I'm impressed anyone can see it at all!!} That's C&O 614 parked temporarily at your most excellent transportation museum in Roanoke. I stopped there and took in the O. Winston Link museum in January last time I went to visit family in Maryland. 

Thanks so much for the invite to Roanoke. Good luck on rebuilding your layout! 

Scott


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"That's C&O 614 parked temporarily at your most excellent transportation museum" 

OOPS! With that low-mounted headlight and the cast pilot, I got fooled. I forgot that 614 was in 1218's berth for the visit. Well, good luck for your rebuild also. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Dave, 
I think 614 has since been moved to its new home in Clifton Forge,VA. 
I read the owner of the Greenbrier Hotel dreamed of buying it for an excursion service in 2010 but don't know if those negotiations moved past the dream stage.

http://blogs.roanoke.com/arts/2011/...aves-virginia-museum-of-transportation-today/ 

Folks might enjoy this video more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rmKYGEicP4 


Anyway, I hope members will continue to post summertime garden rail shots. I think other people besides me have been enjoying them also. 

Scott


----------

